# Rawhide is EVIL!!!



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Took Axle to the vet because of his upset tummy. She gave him the all clear ( no blockages or reaction from something toxic) and told me to feed him chicken and rice, keep an eye on him and bring him back if he doesn't improve.

When I got home I inspected the poop he did between lunchtime and 5 pm when I took him to the vet ( 1st one in more than 12 hours). Lo and behold in the nasty black sludgy poop I found a big chunk of undigested rawhide. They got given rawhide chews from their puppy school for Christmas, I had heard rawhide was bad and had thought to throw them out but didn't get around to it. It is now in the bin!!!!!!

Ax ate heaps of chicken (left the rice the little carnivore!) and is now running around playing with Chloe like nothing ever happened - I'm so relieved!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sometimes Dottie gets an upset stomach,and i was thinking it could be the rawhide chews mine are going in the bin as well.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh yes, rawhide is nasty! Good thing he passed it and all is well


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

boo rawhide !


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Very happy you figured out the problem!! I despise rawhide as well. Wish they wouldn't ever sell it. That and those cooked smoked bones they sell are wicked.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

It's too bad that the rawhide is so appeaing to them! I haven't had rawhide in my house in "YEARS!" It also used to cause fights. Angel really like hooves. I am skeptical about those also. He doesn't chew his antler like he does the hooves. He gets bored easily. Real bones, he loves. But, they go bad quickly and he gets extremely protective if anyone or any thing goes "near" it. So they are very few and far between. As for bully sticks, he does like anything else - he pulls off good sized pieces and swallows them! He is a pretty aggressive chewer. My golden, won't chew anything!


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

That reaffirms my decision that throwing the rawhide was good. No more of that crap for my boys.


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

oh wow.. I didn't know rawhides were bad. Eeks.. mine love them too. 
~Trish


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I was given some for my pack for Christmas. I said thank you very much and as soon as I got home, into the trash it went.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

So I have to ask: What about pig ears - they look a lot like rawhide to me, but Bandit likes them so much better.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

That's exactly what I should have done Pam, thrown them in the bin as soon as I got home. You'd think puppy school where they teach you how to care for your dog would know better than to give out rawhide as a gift.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Has anyone had problems with the cow ears that Best Bully Sticks sell? I ordered some & my crew luv them but I did take a piece away that was going to go down the hatch otherwise ( it was too big). I know all chewing should be supervised anyway with all treats/chews, so I like to give them all an hour or more a day of chewing recreation---but not rawhides or processed bones. Bison cartilage is a huge hit as are bully sticks....yummmm


----------

